# Snowboard Regular, Skate Goofy



## Banni (Dec 17, 2013)

Yo guys, interesting thing occurred to me today. Picking up skateboarding for the first time and skating goofy feels far more natural than regular. But been riding on the white stuff regular for years. Not tried ollies or anything skating yet so we'll see if things are different then but riding I'm fairly competent can 540 and ride switch almost as good as normal. Do you thing I should try skating regular? Or is opposites riding styles when switching from concrete to snow not as odd as if sounds?


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

The real question is which way do you surf?


----------



## Motogp990 (Mar 10, 2013)

Banni said:


> Do you thing I should try skating regular? Or is opposites riding styles when switching from concrete to snow not as odd as if sounds?


You can try but ride whichever feels more natural/easier

I snowboard and surf conventional. Longboard goofy.

My bro snowboards and longboards goofy.

No idea why that is.


----------



## ThredJack (Mar 18, 2014)

I'm the opposite. I always skated regular since I started as a teenager(don't really skate anymore, as I was never that good, and there aren't any real skating spots here). But I snowboard goofy, have since my first lesson. I don't think it's that odd.


----------



## Banni (Dec 17, 2013)

Good to know I'm not the only one out there with this muddled situation. I'd definitely say that I'm more comfortable kicking with my left leg and leaving my right leg on the front of the board. But when both feet planted on the board in regular there's hardly any difference. Will not having my dominate foot at the back of the board affect my ability to progress to tricks etc? Just so strange being such a competent regular snowboarder to want to be a goofy skateboarder :s thanks for your input guys!


----------



## ThredJack (Mar 18, 2014)

Banni said:


> Good to know I'm not the only one out there with this muddled situation. I'd definitely say that I'm more comfortable kicking with my left leg and leaving my right leg on the front of the board. But when both feet planted on the board in regular there's hardly any difference. Will not having my dominate foot at the back of the board affect my ability to progress to tricks etc? Just so strange being such a competent regular snowboarder to want to be a goofy skateboarder :s thanks for your input guys!


I'm the same. I tried skating goofy one day, after I found my snow stance, and just couldn't get comfortable pushing with my left foot. lol.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Just do what feels natural. Nothing wrong with doing it different than the average Joe.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Buy a twin board, center your stance and practice goofy and regular from the beginning. Do one run regular then one goofy and make it a habit.


----------

